# Co2 fermenter



## Alasgun (Aug 19, 2018)

My inquiring mind is inquiring again! Lots of information here and else where spelling out the pros and cons of generating and or using co2.
Plenty of "your wasting your time " info relating to the fermentation method, which is where my interest lies.

Most of the negativity centers around storage and monitoring when using any do it yourself method.

Well, ive got some time to waste and have some ideas for storage so i think the thing to do is get a batch going and figure the rest out as i go. The plants should be a good judge so we'll let them decide if im a hero or a zero.

Maybe ill learn something and thats always a good thing!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2018)

I have seen in greenhouses where they place active compost under their walkways for CO2 and extra heat. Not sure if it gave off any benefits or not.


----------



## Alasgun (Aug 27, 2018)

For now im putting this project on hold, too many other projects going on at the moment. By the next grow ill be ready to devote the time to this and do a decent job of it.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 12, 2021)

A commercial  grower near me, and this guy is, trust me, a NERD, says it increased his harvest by 30%. He also just run it through an oscillating fan and a timer. No meter or anything BUT there is a science on when to use it and when not to. Although CO2 bottle exchange is not hard, at 56 that 50 pound bottle feels like 250 now LOL

Cannabis plants, according to actually accredited botanists, any thing above 1350 PPM you are wasting gas. They recommend between 950-1350 PPM. I designed mine to run during light hours and when the temp gets to high, I have 2 ways to put cooler air back in. one is from the outside and one from the A/C from the room my tent is in and everything is filtered in and out.


----------

